# Mavic Ksyrium SL's on your Cervelo



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

I am on my third year with my RS, this is the bike with the Black / White /Silver (or is it gray?) paint. The bike is badass for sure. After screwing around with Easton wheels for 3 years i put on a new set of Mavic Ksyrium SL's in May, no regrets there. My question, the decaling, 3 on each side looks like it is very easy to peel off, with the black rims i im am thinking that removing the decals would be a look I would like. Anyone done this or regretted doing so?


Thanks,


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

Could you post a picture of your bike with the SL's? I have SL's in a Trek Madone, and I'm very happy with the wheels. Also considering a new bike, and in the mix is an R-series Cervelo. I'd like to see then together, and bet they look sharp on your Cervelo!


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*golfster*

go to the eaaston forum post


Finally EA 90 SLX and SL Spoke Problem Resolved Forever 

that is my RS with the new Mavic SL's


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

I checked it out, and it looks great the way it is, but would also look good without the stickers. You have a very tasteful, proper looking machine!


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*thanks golfster*

The color and just really keeping it nice an simple it gets a ton of compliments an prior to Cervelo RS i rode Klein's for years and man i remember back in the day at large charity type rides stopping at rest stops an coming back to the Klein and there would 4,5,6 people around it cheking it out. With the Klein it was all about that paint job.

As for the RS although i think they did it injustice by lowering the price point and removing the Ultega mine is a 2010 with full ultegra, the bike flat out gets, hit the juice and the bike just takes off, nice ride, perfect for me.


----------

